# Indoor AND Outdoor Training?



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

I am about to become a new puppy owner in about a month and I'm gathering as much intel as I can on training. 

I am a uni student and am away from home for up to 6 - 8 hours, for up to 3 days a week depending on my schedule. However, I would like to have my puppy go outside (when I can take it out) and inside in an x-pen when I get home. I've read on how to strictly indoor train or strictly outdoor train but how do I go about combining both 

I don't really want to cofnuse the puppy as I would like to train him as efficiently as possible. Please help!!!

Thanks in advance everyone! :ThankYou:

your help is seriously very appreciated.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Both my Lady and now Bailey are cross trained. Bailey arrived at 12 weeks pad trained, but once his vaccinations were finished at 18 weeks and he could go outside he knew right away to potty on walks, too.

How old will your puppy be when he comes home? Stick with pad training in the beginning so he doesn't get confused, then hopefully he will be like Bailey and just start pottying outside, too. I think it's easier with the boys as they love to pee outside. My Lady would take forever to find just the right spot, but boys could care less. LOL!


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

He will be 8-9 weeks old. HMM i haven't quite counted it properly but I get him 25 july and he was born about a week ago now! 

How will I transition him to outside? (the reason why I want him to goutside is because I've read horrible things about smell!!!) :brownbag:

Thanks ALOOOOT!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maltese puppies should stay with their mom and littermates until they are 12 weeks old. If he leaves his mom too soon, he will miss valuable lessons that will affect his adult personality. As I said in my other post, Bailey was 12 weeks when he came home and had already learned to potty on the pads from his mom.

Can you ask his breeder to hold onto him for a few more weeks? It will be better for him and easier for you if he stays with his mom until he is 12 weeks.

Why do Maltese puppies need to be 12 weeks old before going to a new home??


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I totally agree about not bringing a puppy 8-9 weeks old home. I know it would be hard for you to wait that much longer, but could you please ask the breeder if they could hold onto them a few more weeks?


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah I dont think the breeder will mind too much if I ask them to keep it much longer. 

In your opinions though, would it be easier to just "transition" them outside? I'm just afraid they would get too used to pottying inside. I live in Australia so the weather is reasonably mild throughout the year. My concern is mainly what would happen when im out for long hours. 

Apologies for so many questions and thanks for the input so far!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I purchased 3 x 3 puppy pen for Giovanni. It is an attractive black powder coat wire pen by ProSelect. It has an adjustable floor grate which I raised up. Then I used window valances to make a dust ruffle skirt to go around at floor level to cover the underside. I covered the wire floor with plain pads from Walmart before adding beds food area, etc. One fourth of the area has the scented potty pad and he only goes in the 1/4 of the pen. It Giovanni has the run of the house most of the time, but he has his pen for when I cannot watch him or need to be away. It is in the sunroom area, from where he can feel a part of the living room and breakfast area. He can also see into my bedroom and he is in front of a sunny window! This has worked great! We also have puppy pads near the back door. Gio is learning to ring bells on the door whenever we go out. I love the pen vs confinement in a crate. Gio is very happy!


----------

